# Strut tower bars.. etc; questions.



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

So I was looking into braces, and seem to like the UR ones, only downside: they are expensive. Are there alternative brands worth recommending? If not, then I guess I will wait for my next paycheck as I just got tints..


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have seen another set on ebay - still expensive. Red instead of white, not sure who makes them. UR bars are quality pieces.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

what is the cheapest ur bars go for? I am only able to find about 160

they do not void your warranty, correct?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

They don't void the warranty. They do not actually affect the operation of any part of the vehicle so even the biggest jerk dealership isn't going to be able to get a viable reason to give you a hard time


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

what are good manufactures to look at for tower struts


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I think basically the only ones available are the Ultra Racing bars, at least the only ones that aren't cheap Ebay pieces. I could be wrong, but I've only seen those.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

are they easy to install? from what it looks its just one bolt on each side and thats it? can not believe that is what stiffens the suspension.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Yes just the 2 bolts that hold it on. You wouldn't think it helps that much but it really does. It helps to hold the car square, as to allow the suspension to work how it was supposed to. Where if you don't have them the chassis will have more flex and get more upset in corners and such. If you go to www.ultraracing.com.my it will explain how each bar does what to give you a better idea.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Oh and very easy to install. The front upper and rear lower bar is just remove the bolt and put them back in with the bar. The rear upper is a little more work because you have to cut a little of the carpeted area on the sides of the trunk. Other than that just 2 bolts and nuts.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

The UR front bar is unique, in that it actually bolts directly to the strut rod itself, rather than to the strut tower. The top of the strut rod has a rubber damper and is designed with some play in it. It is intended to have some vertical movement, therefore, the UR strut tower bar, which clamps down over the top of the strut, pretty much eliminates this vertical movement and creates a stiffer ride. It may also transmit a bit more noise and vibration. A strut tower bar that is attached only to the tower, as on my Mazda 3 (aftermarket) and Miata (factory installed), will not interfere with this vertical movement.

The reason the UR bar has to be attached to the strut rod, is because there are no strut mounting points for attaching the bar to the tower. One would have to actually drill holes in the tower in order to install a bar without using the strut rod itself as the mounting point. A bar requiring one to drill holes in their strut tower would not sell very well, although I believe that would be the proper way to do it.

I did not like how the UR bar affected the ride quality on my Cruze, and sold it on Ebay after having it on my car for about one week. It sounds like most everybody else loves the UR bar, so I realize I am in the minority here. It's important to point out though, that the UR bar does affect the operation of the strut in a way that the typical strut bar does not.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

how did it affect the ride of your car? and how does it affect the strut tower in a way not typical of a bar?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

have any of you added the UR under body system?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> have any of you added the UR under body system?


Look in my Sig u can see most of them.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> how did it affect the ride of your car? and how does it affect the strut tower in a way not typical of a bar?



The car rode more stiffly, plus I had some noise that sounded like movement of the bar against the tower when going over bumps. No matter how hard I tightened the strut rod nut, I could not get rid of that noise. Plus it just bothered me the way the bar was attached. 

The UR bar is literally NOT attached to the strut tower. The bar is only attached to the strut rod. The bar is pushed down against the tower with a foam rubber gasket between the tower and the bar. On my Mazdas and many other cars, the struts are attached to the strut towers in such a way that there are usually three bolts or studs that can be also used to attach the strut tower bar securely to the strut tower. This creates a physical metal to metal secure connection. 

Since the Cruze struts are attached differently, with no visible bolts or studs that can be used to attach a strut tower bar, the only way it can be attached without drilling holes or doing some welding, is to use the strut rod as an attachment point. This form of attachment was unacceptable to me, especially since it obviously interfered with the operation of the strut itself unlike the bars on my Mazdas. On my Mazdas, the strut tower bar did not even touch the strut at all, it merely shared the mounting points that attached the top of the strut to the tower.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

is bad for the strut to have the bar mounted on it? it seem that did do its job and stiffen the car a bit, but again is it going to cause wear on the suspension in away that it was never designed to?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> is bad for the strut to have the bar mounted on it? it seem that did do its job and stiffen the car a bit, but again is it going to cause wear on the suspension in away that it was never designed to?


I would expect the suspension would work as engineered and last longer with a chassis stiffened by tower bars and braces.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> I would expect the suspension would work as engineered and last longer with a chassis stiffened by tower bars and braces.


How did you get ut to say 1/23/1972

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> How did you get ut to say 1/23/1972


Not sure what you mean?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> Not sure what you mean?


Its not there no more weird. Ok I swear I saw 1/23/1972 were it should say todays date and time right next to what number post it is.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

okay great ot hear, was a bit worried that under some loads the strut bar would break the theads on the tower... lastly for those who installed the lower braces front and rear, how are they and how bad are they to install... i am a bit of a nood at the DYI and want to make sure its in my skill level.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I have the rear upper and lower bar only and I love them. Tightens up the rear end and makes it more solid. I definitely noticed it. And very easy install if you can use basic tools and have something to cut the trunk liner with to clear the upper bar.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Go see this Thread : http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/100-enhancements/12952-chassis-suspension-upgrades-go.html


----------

